# IBS-D & Hysterectomy (adenomyosis)



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

Just had a total abdominal hysterectomy due to cramping problems (diagnosed with adenomyosis). I was previously diagnosed with IBS-D years ago - about the same time I was having gynecological problems. Has anyone had a hysterectomy that was previously diagnosed with IBS-D and it helped improve the IBS-D symptoms?


----------

